# Novia Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My son thinks he wants a Novia Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. They seem like great all around dogs. We would like to see some before purchasing one. Does anyone have one or know of anyone who has one?


----------

